
YC W2016 Interview Invites - techbullets
Does anyone know around what time are the invites&#x2F;rejects sent out?
======
oucil
Seems lots of us are still waiting, reports in both of these threads...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10467290)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466754)

------
sr_banksy
I think they send them at the end of business Pacific Time.

------
jshaap
Got email couple minutes ago and unfortunately we were rejected. Best of luck
to you all!

------
KurtKumar
Did anyone get actual invites to the interviews?

------
sfraise
Anyone want to share what you're working on?

~~~
Molz
Customized Nootropic Stacks. www.mindfyl.com. You?

------
sfraise
Just got our rejection email

------
jiahen
I am waiting for it too.

------
JasonMWomack
I am still waiting .

------
guilha
Just got it.

------
tezer
Nothing yet?

~~~
jiahen
yup.

------
Aditya_DIKY
Waiting

